# Flow Talon size choice



## slide away (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello I've seen a couple of previous threads on boot size and packing out but thought I'd try and get some answers to the specific situation I'm in. 

My Mondo size is 295 x 11mm wide. So after trying on DC, Burton and 32 boots last year in a shop I wasn't that happy with the fit of any. I don't live anywhere near another shop so ordered online and received a pair of flow talon 2017 US SIZE 11.5 and 12. 

The 12 fit fine and snug but the 11.5 are tighter in the heel which is good as I've got narrow heels but are pressing on the tip of my big toe unless I kick my heels back in the boot. Not so much that my toe bends but firm enough to make it tingle which I couldn't bare all day. 

I will need to choose between the two and return a pair. Read that flow boots can pack out about half a size, which pair do people recommend I go with? What does packing out actually mean is it around the foot or in length too? Will the boots have the same shell (hard to tell but the 12 does seem about 5mm longer)? Or should I go with the 12 and use an insole (or bits of neoprene taped to the liner) if they pack out and I get too much movement?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

slide away said:


> Hello I've seen a couple of previous threads on boot size and packing out but thought I'd try and get some answers to the specific situation I'm in.
> 
> My Mondo size is 295 x 11mm wide. So after trying on DC, Burton and 32 boots last year in a shop I wasn't that happy with the fit of any. I don't live anywhere near another shop so ordered online and received a pair of flow talon 2017 US SIZE 11.5 and 12.
> 
> ...


Hi Slide,

295 Mondo is a 11.5 US in snowboard boots and 11 cm wide at 11.5 is an E width. "Standard" snowboard boots are D width and we typically suggest The Flow Talon for riders with narrower feet again. As you have an E width foot, the Talon would not be a strong suggestion. Only the Salomon Wide models are designed for E width. I would highly suggest the Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in Mondo 295 (US 11.5) for the measurements posted above.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't know how Wired gets all his numbers or boot suggestions, but heat molding exists and Flows are inherently wider than an average snowboard boot. I've been wearing them for 5 years.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Nivek said:


> I don't know how Wired gets all his numbers or boot suggestions, but heat molding exists and Flows are inherently wider than an average snowboard boot. I've been wearing them for 5 years.


Hi Nivek,

The Mondopoint (length) numbers are simply foot measurements. Your foot length in mm is your Mondopoint size. There is no conversion required for that one. Width is a bit more complex. Your Mondopoint foot width is still your actual foot width measurement in mm. That would be extremely easy...BUT...boot manufacturers do not label boots with any width markings at all. The only exceptions are the 3 Wide Solomon boots and the one Wide Burton model. These use the letter scale which is typically used for Brannock shoe sizes. (Salomon Wides at E width, Burton Ruler Wide at EEE width). 

Other boots have no width denotation at all. In Flow's line the Talon (only) has a notably narrow fit. The other Flow models do not share that fit.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> In Flow's line the Talon (only) has a notably narrow fit. The other Flow models do not share that fit.


That used to be the case (or at least the Talon had the reputation for a narrow fit) but in my experience is not true any longer. I desperately wanted to get the 16/17 Talons but they fit far too wide esp around the ankles. Considerably wider than Burton Ions for instance.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

SGboarder said:


> That used to be the case (or at least the Talon had the reputation for a narrow fit) but in my experience is not true any longer. I desperately wanted to get the 16/17 Talons but they fit far too wide esp around the ankles. Considerably wider than Burton Ions for instance.


Hi SG,

I was surprised to see it when you had written that in another thread. We carry the Talon (and love the boot) but find it to be notably narrow (2016/7 included). We have the 2017/18 model arriving this week so I will see if there has been any change there. I wrote this snip in that other thread:

_In terms of narrow fit boots this is an imperfect area. You will be choosing from selections that were not designed as narrow and are not being sold as narrow. They are being sold to the whole spectrum of foot widths (very narrow to very wide) with no alternate widths available. Sadly, the narrow side of width has not been addressed yet by any narrow specific products._

In regards to the OP, He has a Wide foot. Just one guys suggestion here but having a lot of first hand experience with fitting the Talon, and due to the fact that he is having fit issues with that boot, I would not suggest that for him.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi SG,
> 
> I was surprised to see it when you had written that in another thread. We carry the Talon (and love the boot) but find it to be notably narrow (2016/7 included). We have the 2017/18 model arriving this week so I will see if there has been any change there. I wrote this snip in that other thread:
> 
> ...


Totally agree with the part in bold - was not suggesting the Talons to him by any stretch of the imagination. Was just re-iterating my experience with the Talons. The general shell width and/or last might be narrow (I did not find it particularly narrow but certainly not saying that it is wide) but the boot was way too roomy for me around the ankle (I do have low insteps and slim ankles) and around the calves (even fully cranked down I had at least 1/2" play forward/backward).


----------



## slide away (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for all the help and info guys. I don't find either size of talon too tight width wise toes aren't bunched in them, its more the pressure on the tip of my big toe in the 11.5 causing a bit of numbness. But if I bang my heel on the ground my toe comes away from the pressing the end of the boot. Which is why I was wondering if they would pack out a better fit. To be honest I doubt they would, I think the 11.5 are too short.

I've tried the 12 on again tonight and feel I'm happy in them snug fit all round.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My toes touch the end in 11.5 when new. 10 days in they dont and are perfect. If you get a heat fit it will go away almost immediately.


----------



## slide away (Nov 30, 2015)

Argo said:


> My toes touch the end in 11.5 when new. 10 days in they dont and are perfect. If you get a heat fit it will go away almost immediately.


Thanks Argo, My big toe still touches in the 12 slightly but not unbearable. However it really presses against the end in the 11.5 causing numbness. Did you get that in a new pair?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah. 10 days of riding pr heatmolding and they should be fine. I have wider forefeet feet from side to side but thin from top of foot to bottom. My ankles are not thick either.

After 10 or so more days i use a little neoprene cor spacing between thr shell and liner as thry break down/pack out more...


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

slide away said:


> Thanks for all the help and info guys. I don't find either size of talon too tight width wise toes aren't bunched in them, its more the pressure on the tip of my big toe in the 11.5 causing a bit of numbness. But if I bang my heel on the ground my toe comes away from the pressing the end of the boot. Which is why I was wondering if they would pack out a better fit. To be honest I doubt they would, I think the 11.5 are too short.
> 
> I've tried the 12 on again tonight and feel I'm happy in them snug fit all round.





slide away said:


> Thanks Argo, My big toe still touches in the 12 slightly but not unbearable. However it really presses against the end in the 11.5 causing numbness. Did you get that in a new pair?


Are you standing straight up or seated when that happens?


----------



## slide away (Nov 30, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> Are you standing straight up or seated when that happens?


Hi SG, I've got the 11.5 on right now and I'm only getting the numbness in the tip of left big toe ( right is fine). This was after I had stood up and tried rocking back and forth and trying to get heel lift which I cant. 

If I had only tried on one size I think I would of been happy. But good to find out from others such as Argo that they will pack out. My heel hold is good in the 12 only moving slightly when rocking on to my tip toes with straightish legs to try and get my heels to rise on purpose. But when I do this in the 11.5 my heel hardly lifts. 

Because of the better heel hold and the fact my right toe is not giving me any numbness and I think they will pack out a nicer fit. I think I'll go for the 11.5. Got plenty of time before the snow comes here in Scotland ( If it arrives) to bed them in.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

slide away said:


> However it really presses against the end in the 11.5 causing numbness.


This is the norm in a boot that is too narrow. Due to the arc of the toe box it will be too short at the outside toes, even in your correct Mondopoint size.


----------



## slide away (Nov 30, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> This is the norm in a boot that is too narrow. Due to the arc of the toe box it will be too short at the outside toes, even in your correct Mondopoint size.


I know what your saying but its only tip of left big toe, other toes and right foot is fine. My toes on both feet are naturally squashed in anyway probably from ill fitting shoes growing up. Tried a pair of wide walking boots recently and they were horrible feet were moving about all over the place, also most work safety boots are wide and my feet have a lot of movement in them over the years. I'd upload a pic but it would put you off your dinner :surprise:. 

Just measured the width of each foot again with a steel ruler and its 10.5 cm - 105 mm dunno if that changes what width I should be according to charts.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

slide away said:


> Just measured the width of each foot again with a steel ruler and its 10.5 cm - 105 mm dunno if that changes what width I should be according to charts.


Hi Slide,

Yes, that would be .5 cm (one fiull width size narrower than the earlier measurement. That would put you back in the "standard" D range. I picture of these feet (and your measurements) is certainly in order..but I always think that .


----------



## slide away (Nov 30, 2015)

Apologies to all readers...:embarrased1:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

slide away said:


> Apologies to all readers...:embarrased1:


Hi Slide,

You have made my day. 

The image of your foot seems to show 9.7 cm or so. Is that correct?


----------



## slide away (Nov 30, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Slide,
> 
> You have made my day.
> 
> The image of your foot seems to show 9.7 cm or so. Is that correct?


sorry not very clear, here's a better one. 10.5


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

slide away said:


> sorry not very clear, here's a better one. 10.5


Got it. So 29.5 cm at 10.5 cm Wide is a size 11.5 in a "standard" D width. 29.5 cm is the largest foot measurement in the range for Mondo 295. This will be compounded by the fact that the Talon is a very high performance boot. It is very stiff and less complaint than most. It also fits narrow side. I would much prefer to see you in a different model in your mondo size than to upsize in this one. 

STOKED!


----------

